# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  من فضلك : اعتني بأسنان طفلك

## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..







من فضلك : اعتني بأسنان طفلك






 العناية بأسنان طفلك ذو الاحتياجات                    الخاصة

 حيث أن الأسنان جزء مهم جدا من جهاز النطق حيث أنها تتحكم في ضبط مخارج بعض الحروف 

لذا تتطلب العناية بأسنان الطفل ذي الاحتياجات                    الخاصة اهتماماً كبيراً من قبل الوالدين والقائمين على رعايته

 وفيما يلي بعض النقاط الهامة التي تدور حول كيفية الرعاية                    المبكرة وأساليب الوقاية:


- يكون الأطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة أكثر عرضه للإصابة بتسوس الأسنان والتهابات اللثة وذلك تبعاً لنوع الإعاقة و بعض الأدوية المستخدمة في علاجهم و لصعوبة التحكم في العضلات ( فتح الفم واستعمال الفرشاة ) مما يستدعي اهتماماً كبيراً بنوعية الغذاء المقدم لهم وجهد أكبر في تقديم وسائل فعالة لتنظيف أسنانهم في المنزل.

 - يجب أن تبدأ رعاية أسنان الطفل مبكراً وأن تكون زيارته الأولى لطبيب أسنان الأطفال في السنة الأولى من عمره حيث يقوم طبيب الأسنان بتسجيل التاريخ المرضي للطفل وأسباب الإعاقة بشكل مفصل ودقيق و يراقب نمو الأسنان و تطورها.

 - كما في الطفل الطبيعي فإن استعمال الفرشاة والخيط السني والتقليل من تناول السكريات تعتبر آليات فعالة أيضاً في الوقاية من تسوس الأسنان لدى الطفل ذو الاحتياجات الخاصة.

 - إن استخدام فرشاة الأسنان الكهربائية يفيد كثيراً في تسهيل مهمة الطفل و الوالدين في تفريش أسنان ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.

 - تطبيق الحشوات الوقائية و الفلورايد يفيد أيضاً في حماية أسنان الطفل ويجب مراجعة طبيب أسنان الأطفال للمساعدة في هذا المجال.

 - في بعض حالات الإعاقة يكون علاج الطفل في عيادة الأسنان صعباً ،و عندها تستدعي الحاجة إلى بعض الأجهزة أو المهدئات البسيطة كي يتمكن طبيب الأسنان من السيطرة على حركة الطفل و انفعالاته و تقديم العلاج له .

 - إذا كان من الصعب جداً السيطرة على الطفل في عيادة الأسنان فإن تقديم العلاج اللازم يكون في المستشفى وتحت التخدير العام.

 - يجب استشارة طبيب أسنان الأطفال دائماً ليضع خطة العلاج والوقاية ويقوم بشرح ذلك للوالدين مبيناً الطريقة والنتائج والمضاعفات المتوقعة تبعاً لحالة الطفل.

 ولا تنسى … !  

 بضعة دقائق تمنحها                    يومياً لرعاية أسنان طفلك
 ذو الاحتياجات الخاصة تحميه من آلام                    الأسنان 
 و التي تضاعف من مشاكله الصحية ومن عيوب وتشوهات النطق
 



م/ن

دمتم بكل خير ..

تحيتي ..~

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*آمم صحيح مفروض من الأهل إنهم ينتبهو لهالنقطه  ،،* 
*خاصة الأسنان شي مهم مره والمفروض العنآيه بهم حقيقةً  ..* 
*تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح ..* 
*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## فرح

ابواحمد..
طرح راااائع وهاااادف 
يجب الاهتمااام بااسنان الاطفال لضمان صحتهم اكثر 
يعطيك العااافيه خييي وتسلم يمناااك 
بنتظاااار جديدك 
موفق

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيك العافية خيي

ع الطرح المفيد و لتوجيه نقطة الضوء على نقطة العناية باسنان الأطفال

ربي عطيك العافية

----------


## همس الصمت

طرح موفق اخي ابو احمد
فالاسنان تعتبر شي مهم في حياة الجميع
لذلك يجب على الوالجين الانتباه لذلك حتى لايتضرر اطفالهم من ذلك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 


*وعساك على القوة* 


*الاهتمام بأسنان الطفل مهمة جدا وخاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لان وقت العلاج يكون اصعب من الطفل العادي ,, حيث انه يكون اكثر عدوانية* 


*مشكور خيو على النصائح*

----------


## ABU A7MED

عميق شكري لكل من مر من هنا ..

دمتم بخير وبعافية ..

تحيتي ..~

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح جمييل وهاادف 
الاهتماام  بالطفل بشكل عاام من الاموور الهاامه 
وبالاخص الاسناان فهي هاامه 
كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز على هذا الطرح 
تحياااتي لك دمت بخيير

----------

